
HomePods are staining wooden tables with a white ring - k_sh
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/14/17012382/apple-homepod-white-ring-wooden-table-staining-issue-problem
======
IgorPartola
Apple is so most definitely going to release an Apple Coaster for $89.

~~~
movence
Stain remover for $29 and soft clothes with apple logo on it for $19.99

------
chrisseldo
How was this device never placed on a wooden surface before distribution? Oy
vey.

~~~
KSS42
It seems to be related to oiled porous wood surfaces and the HomePod's
silicone base. Still odd that this would be missed.

[https://www.imore.com/how-to-stop-homepod-from-leaving-
white...](https://www.imore.com/how-to-stop-homepod-from-leaving-white-rings-
on-wood-furniture)

